# Noah Question



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

Just saw the new 09 Noah and its pretty hot. I however, already ordered the 08 Noah before I saw the 09's anywhere. Has anyone seen any info regarding the improvements or benefits of the 09. It seems to be more aero and obviously has some sweet lines but are there other advantages? The 09 also seems to be heavier than the 08 and I prefer a lighter frame as the 08 already seems to be pretty aero. I guess I want to be reassured that I made a good choice and that I will be as happy with the 08 as I was before I saw the 09. 
Any 08 Noah owners that can give me some feedback on their satisfaction.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't own either but according to Robbie its an alltogether different beast that takes some getting used to as far as the handling goes and that's coming from a pro who has been on an 08 Noah - the aero changes and added stiffness add around 2km/hr at the top end.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

toonraid said:


> ...........the aero changes and added stiffness add around 2km/hr at the top end.


No offense, but thats BS (the part about 2km/hr). It was a statement made by a sponsored rider. No frame on the market, or wheels, makes a difference of 2km/hr. If they did, every pro would use them re-badged. 2km/hr is a huge amount.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not if your top speed is 79 km/hr


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Not if your top speed is 79 km/hr



touché 

But even then, its a bold claim, one based on a sponsored rider riding on a track. Not exactly scientific. And when you bring the speed down to 40km/hr (which is probably a much higher average speed than the average person on this forum rides at) the difference is -significantly less.

Cheers.


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

smbrum said:


> Just saw the new 09 Noah and its pretty hot. I however, already ordered the 08 Noah before I saw the 09's anywhere. Has anyone seen any info regarding the improvements or benefits of the 09. It seems to be more aero and obviously has some sweet lines but are there other advantages? The 09 also seems to be heavier than the 08 and I prefer a lighter frame as the 08 already seems to be pretty aero. I guess I want to be reassured that I made a good choice and that I will be as happy with the 08 as I was before I saw the 09.
> Any 08 Noah owners that can give me some feedback on their satisfaction.


Two of my team mates are on 08 Noahs (silver/white/carbon) and I they both love their Noahs and agree that it's the best frame they've owned. They both feel the handling of the bike is a large contributor to their satisfaction. 

You should contact Sinclair Imports or check out the video review @ Competitive Cyclist for more info on the 09's. CC tends to "wax poetic" over everything but it's still a nice piece that goes over the upgrades.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*I ride an '08 and like it*

I don't think the '08 Noah will be a let-down for you. Unless you are a guy who just has to have the latest.

They are quite the fine ride. Especially great sprinting and very good at mashing up hills. Not so forgiving on rough pavment at descending speeds unless you stay on the pedals, not the saddle. Maybe the new 09 fork (that looks different) will allow you to 'slack-off' going downhill fast, but you may pay for that in handling quickness..if you had the 09.

My 08 has been a pleasure to race and ride..no complaints at all..right up there on my 'best bikes list" for sure.

Don Hanson


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A nice review of the 09 Noah by Bicycling magazine where one of the Ridley guys defines the difference between the Helium & Noah as well as a Video too ... 

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-156-1716-0,00.html


----------

